# Be careful with leftover chicken skin



## Lauri & The Gang

A recent thread talked about removing the skin from chickens before feeding it. I wanted to give a warning about that eftover skin.

A friend of mine spent quite some time removing the skin from a case of chicken necks. She put the several pounds of skin in the garbage - where she thought her dogs couldn't get it. She was wrong.

Her female Rottie got into it and ate ALL the leftover skin. Not only did the poor dog get sick from eating that much at once but she also developed pancreatitus (due to all that fat at one time). The dog died much earlier than she should have due to the complications from the pancreatitus.

If you are going to remove the skin or other fat from things - PLEASE place that stuff in a 110% dog-proof location.


----------



## allieg

Thanks for the tip.If the dog is tolerating the skin on the RAW is it ok to not skin it?I haven't been and Athena seems fine with it.Poops are good.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Thanks for the info. Definitely useful!


----------



## Brightelf

Allie, I feed Grimm skin, too. He tolerates it well. In the begining, I skinned the chicken pieces, not anymore.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Skin is very GOOD for dogs - in the right amounts.









Dogs needs protein and fats and the skin provides the fats.


----------



## allieg

So as long as her poops aren't runny or she isn't acting like she has indigestion we're ok.


----------



## windwalker718

Some dogs are more sensitive to it than others. I had one Peke who couldn't get ANY or it would set off a bout of pancreatitus. We even had to watch the amount of canned meat that was added to her food. 

When I worked @ a clinic in Montana we had a GSHP come in with acute pancreatitus. He got treated with something for the runs, and put on the cheapest crappiest food. A week later he was sent home and the owner warned to NEVER give him canned meat (Alpo @ that time was all meat, no fillers). After 3 bouts he ended up being euthanized because the stupid owner wouldn't control the diet! GRRRRRRR that was 35 years ago and I'm still pissed.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18Some dogs are more sensitive to it than others. I had one Peke who couldn't get ANY or it would set off a bout of pancreatitus. We even had to watch the amount of canned meat that was added to her food.
> 
> When I worked @ a clinic in Montana we had a GSHP come in with acute pancreatitus. He got treated with something for the runs, and put on the cheapest crappiest food. A week later he was sent home and the owner warned to NEVER give him canned meat (Alpo @ that time was all meat, no fillers). After 3 bouts he ended up being euthanized because the stupid owner wouldn't control the diet! GRRRRRRR that was 35 years ago and I'm still pissed.


God, people are stupid.


----------



## DancingCavy

I've been skinning chicken for Risa (as she has issues with too much fat and SIBO). But I always take out the garbage as soon as I'm done packing meat. So there's no way she'd have a chance to do that. This is a great caveat, though.


----------

